# Suggest me Best Games for my new PS4 Slim



## Dr. House (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello! I bought a new PS4 Slim 500GB. I need to buy games for that.
It should have the best graphics till date, gameplay and story should be amazing! 
I prefer racing, action, fps, tps.
Big no to fantasy, roleplay, mario, candy like games


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 16, 2017)

Angel Resort said:


> GTA Vice city


That game is not available for PS3 let alone PS4. Don't post false info for the sake of  posting.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 16, 2017)

Dr. House said:


> Hello! I bought a new PS4 Slim 500GB. I need to buy games for that.
> It should have the best graphics till date, gameplay and story should be amazing!
> I prefer racing, action, fps, tps.
> Big no to fantasy, roleplay, mario, candy like games


Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the PlayStation Club  I would suggest  the entire Uncharted Series, The last of Us as a good place to start.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 16, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the PlayStation Club  I would suggest  the entire Uncharted Series, The last of Us as a good place to start.


Thanks! Stormbringer 
I want to play games that have latest new generation graphics. Uncharted and last of us are previous gen PS3 games remastered in PS4. 
I am buying Uncharted 4 pre owned for now, though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2017)

Dr. House said:


> Hello! I bought a new PS4 Slim 500GB. I need to buy games for that.
> It should have the best graphics till date, gameplay and story should be amazing!
> I prefer racing, action, fps, tps.
> Big no to fantasy, roleplay, mario, candy like games


Tekken 7 (u never get bored of VS fighting)
Tom Clancy's The Division
FIFA 2017
I will add many more later


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 16, 2017)

Dr. House said:


> Thanks! Stormbringer
> I want to play games that have latest new generation graphics. Uncharted and last of us are previous gen PS3 games remastered in PS4.
> I am buying Uncharted 4 pre owned for now, though.


Uncharted 4 was made for PS4. And  you can get Uncharted 1,2 and 3 on a single disc for around 1800rs(sometimes even cheaper on amazon). These are excellent games even though they are old. Don't skip them just because of the graphics.

More Suggestions:
1. Shadow of Mordor 
2. Rise of the Tomb Raider 
3.Resident Evil(the latest one, i dont remember the exact name.) 
4. Horizon Zero Dawn.

PS: Where are you buying the used games from ? I so far bought New copies on discounts.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 16, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Tekken 7 (u never get bored of VS fighting)
> Tom Clancy's The Division
> FIFA 2017
> I will add many more later


Is Division  worth getting just for the Single player campaign ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2017)

^^SP is good but main in MP and the graphics which OP is looking for


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 16, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^SP is good but main in MP and the graphics which OP is looking for


But he needs to pay for the PSN to play MP right?.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 16, 2017)

Just ordered:
1. Need For Speed (because I love underground series and carbon series in childhood)
2. Tom Clancy's Division (I bought two remote controllers so it will be fun playing with bro)
3. Mafia III (borrowed from a friend, shitty graphics though)


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 16, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^SP is good but main in MP and the graphics which OP is looking for


What is that to pay for PSN? I don't understand, would I have to pay to sony to play the games that I have already bought? :O
I have 8mbps connection 160GB FUP


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 16, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Uncharted 4 was made for PS4. And  you can get Uncharted 1,2 and 3 on a single disc for around 1800rs(sometimes even cheaper on amazon). These are excellent games even though they are old. Don't skip them just because of the graphics.
> 
> More Suggestions:
> 1. Shadow of Mordor
> ...


I already mentioned big no to roleplay and fantasy shiz, makes me yawn.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2017)

you should order VS fighting games to play with Bro


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2017)

I would like to play Until Dawn (PS4 exclusive), excellent graphics and story.

You should buy games which are PS4 exclusives


----------



## avanildutta (Jun 18, 2017)

Well in my list Horizon Zero Dawn tops the list.. Its so awesome game.. Action, graphics, story.. Eveything.. Is just wow.. Followed by UC4, then maybe DriveClub, Rocket League,   Killzone4... Dont like RPGS myself but Horizon is a must play and must have.. Just checkout some gameplay videos and judge if you will like it or not. 


Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Jun 18, 2017)

Dr. House said:


> What is that to pay for PSN? I don't understand, would I have to pay to sony to play the games that I have already bought? :O
> I have 8mbps connection 160GB FUP


Sony psn subscription is only needed if you want to play multiplayer games online.. Multiplayer is not free in PS4 unlike ps3. Besides every month they offer 2 free games.. This months is life is strange and killing floor 2 if o remember correctly.. Which once added to your library its forever yours to keep. No matter you buy psn subscription later or not. Apart from these two features i dont think theres any other advantage. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 18, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> you should order VS fighting games to play with Bro


What are the best fighting games? 
Which one is better Mortal Kombat X or XL?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

Gran Turismo is one to get if you like track based racing. And the obvious GTA 5 for TPS fun.


Dr. House said:


> What are the best fighting games?
> Which one is better Mortal Kombat X or XL?


Get Tekken 7.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 19, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> Gran Turismo is one to get if you like track based racing. And the obvious GTA 5 for TPS fun.
> 
> Get Tekken 7.


Very expensive! Can you share me link of some cheap pre owned deal?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2017)

Dr. House said:


> Very expensive! Can you share me link of some cheap pre owned deal?


If u live in Mumbai then u can call Ninja Games in Masjid (they are the wholesalers of all games).

If u cannot buy Tekken 7, then go for SFV or KOF XIV


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 19, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> If u live in Mumbai then u can call Ninja Games in Masjid (they are the wholesalers of all games).
> 
> If u cannot buy Tekken 7, then go for SFV or KOF XIV


Not in Mumbai, suggest me some online options except gamexs.in and gameloot.in that sell online ps4 pre owned games discs without scratches.
I ordered WWE 2K17 pre owned for 1799.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't even think of missing Uncharted 4! That game is too beautiful, gameplay is one of the best and story is very gripping. I am yet to see a game on PC which is as b'ful as Uncharted 4.
Also, play Uncharted 1,2 and 3. Those are PS3 remastered games but seriously excellent ones.

Play the last of us. That game is epic, very emotional and gameplay is awesome. It is so emotional that you can easily see ppl crying after/while playing the game on youtube or in E3 revelations.
example (watch till end): 



    reaction on revelation of last of us 2, which is yet to come.

Play Horizon zero dawn, not that great but graphics are simply amazing and gameplay is strong


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2017)

Many folks buys PS3/PS4 specially to play God of war/Uncharted/Last of Us.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 21, 2017)

Dr. House said:


> I already mentioned big no to roleplay and fantasy shiz, makes me yawn.


Most of the games I mentioned are not RPG like the typical Fallout , Witcher Series etc. Shadow of Mordor even though set in Fantasy world...its a action game like the Batman Arkham games, Tom Raider is exploration action like Uncharted with some puzzles. Resident Evil is survival horror game. Horizon Zero Dawn however has RPG elements but has excellent reviews. 

Note: Games tend to fall under multiple genres..so you need to be more specific with you want when you are asking foe recommendation .  Zangetsu has added a valid point.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 23, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Most of the games I mentioned are not RPG like the typical Fallout , Witcher Series etc. Shadow of Mordor even though set in Fantasy world...its a action game like the Batman Arkham games, Tom Raider is exploration action like Uncharted with some puzzles. Resident Evil is survival horror game. Horizon Zero Dawn however has RPG elements but has excellent reviews.
> 
> Note: Games tend to fall under multiple genres..so you need to be more specific with you want when you are asking foe recommendation .  Zangetsu has added a valid point.


Dude! Horizon Zero Dawn, Fallout, Wicher, Shadow of Mordor are RPG or/and fantasy (unrealistic) makes more bore. 
Resident Evil 7 looks great. Tom raider is very old school but not worth paying money. I hope you understand my taste now.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 24, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Many folks buys PS3/PS4 specially to play God of war/Uncharted/Last of Us.


As per your friendly suggestion I ordered :
Uncharted 4 The Thief's End,
Last of Us Remastered,
Call of Duty Advance Warfare (because of great reviews and co-op)


I already own and playing:
Mafia III (the game is tried so hard to be like GTA V)
WWE 2K17, (graphics are joke, quite unrealistic but fun to play in co-op)
Need for speed, (typical nfs nothing new in 10 years but the graphics)
Tom clancy's the division (awesome game bit difficult),

I need more co-op games, why the hell games nowadays have no co-op feature?)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2017)

Call of Duty Black Ops 3 has Co-op and zombie mode


----------



## Antonio94 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hmm, easy choice for me would be GTA V, I mean how can we miss that one? It also has GTA Online which is pretty chaotic but extremely fun. 
About fighting games, I would recommend MK X but seems people are shifting to Injustice 2, both are excellent of course.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 11, 2017)

Where can I get GTA V PS4 pre owned for 2000rs?


----------

